# Suche Programmierer für S7-1200 CPU1212C



## Hohe (19 Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,
habe am Freitag meine Abschlussprüfung  meines Meisters in Maschinenbau. Für diesen Abschluss habe ich eine  Sk40- Werkzeugspindel konstruiert und gebaut, nun möchte ich die Spindel  vorführen und brauche dazu ein kleines Programm!
Leider habe ich nur  Erfahrung in der Programmierung einer Beckhoff Bussystem.... nun  schaffe ich es nicht mehr bis Freitag mich in Step7 einzulesen!
Nun wollte ich fragen ob nicht jemand ein wenig Zeit über hätte mir das Programm zu schreiben?

Es handelt sich um folgende Logik:

Es gibt 3 Eingänge und 3 Ausgänge.
*Auswurffunktion mit Ausblasfunktion:*
Wenn  man "Eingang 1" mit den Taster schaltet dann sollte "Ausgang 1" auf EIN  geschaltet werden und "Ausgang 2" 5sec auf EIN schalten wenn man nun  noch einmal "Eingang 1" schaltet sollte der Ausgang 1 wieder auf AUS  gehen ohne den 5sec.
*Sperrluft und Schmierung (Spindel EIN):*
Wenn man "Eingang 2" mit den Taster schaltet dann sollte "Ausgang 3" auf  EIN geschaltet werden, falls aber "Ausgang 1" auf EIN ist muss "Ausgang 3" gesperrt sein und darf nicht auf EIN schalten.
*Kühlmittel:*
Wenn man  "Eingang 3" mit den Taster schaltet dann sollte "Ausgang 4" auf EIN  geschaltet werden, falls aber "Ausgang 1" auf EIN ist muss "Ausgang 4"  gesperrt sein und darf nicht auf EIN schalten.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen würde.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Larzerus (19 Juni 2013)

Also das Programm zu schreiben ist nicht wild aber das alleine wird dir ja nicht helfen.
Das muss ja auch eingespielt werden. Und dann geht's schon los welche TIA Version hast du?


----------



## Hohe (19 Juni 2013)

Ja das Einspielen, Eingänge und Ausgänge richtig belegen schaffe ich auch noch  (hoffentlich) . Mir wäre einfach nur geholfen wenn ich das Programm hab am besten mit FUB's dann könnte ich auch einfacher dann was ändern.

Meine TIA Version ist 10.5


----------



## Larzerus (19 Juni 2013)

Zu deinem glück hab ich gerade viel Langweile.
Obwohl das ganze ja ehr was fürs 1 Lehrjahr ist.

Bestell-Nr. der CPU?


----------



## Hohe (19 Juni 2013)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Zu deinem glück hab ich gerade viel Langweile.
> Obwohl das ganze ja ehr was fürs 1 Lehrjahr ist.
> 
> Bestell-Nr. der CPU?



Super, verzweifel gerade beim herum probieren!! 

6ES7 212-1BD30-0XB0 und CPU 1212C 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hucki (19 Juni 2013)

Reicht Dir das hier als Bild(er), und Du schreibst das dann ab, oder brauchst Du das Archiv?

Bei Letzterem würde es schneller gehen, Du gibst Deinen Rechner per TeamViewer für den Ersteller frei und man macht das Ganze direkt auf Deinem Rechner. Sind ja nur 4 kleine Netzwerke und der Aufruf im OB1.


----------



## 00alex (20 Juni 2013)

...  1:1 von Vorgabe zu Programm ( man braucht keine Triks sondern nur ...übersetzen ).

Kannst "SS" anstatt "SI" benutzen  !


```
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =
//Auswurffunktion mit Ausblasfunktion:
//Wenn man "Eingang 1" mit den Taster schaltet dann sollte "Ausgang 1" auf EIN 
//geschaltet werden und "Ausgang 2" 5sec auf EIN schalten wenn man nun noch 
//einmal 
//"Eingang 1" schaltet sollte der Ausgang 1 wieder auf AUS gehen ohne den 5sec.
      U     E      0.1; 
      FP    M      0.1; 
      SPBN  o1; 
      UN    A      0.1; 
      =     A      0.1; 
      FR    T      1; 
      L     S5T#5S; 
      [COLOR=#daa520]SI [/COLOR]   T      1; 
o1:   NOP   0;
      U     T      1; 
      =     A      0.2; 



NETWORK
TITLE =
//Sperrluft und Schmierung (Spindel EIN):
//Wenn man "Eingang 2" mit den Taster schaltet dann sollte "Ausgang 3" auf EIN 
//geschaltet werden, falls aber "Ausgang 1" auf EIN ist muss "Ausgang 3" gesperrt 
//sein und darf nicht auf EIN schalten.
      U     E      0.2;
      UN    A      0.1;
      FP    M      0.2; 
      SPBN  o2; 
      UN    A      0.3; 
      =     A      0.3; 
o2:   NOP   0; 



NETWORK
TITLE =
//Kühlmittel:
//Wenn man "Eingang 3" mit den Taster schaltet dann sollte "Ausgang 4" auf EIN 
//geschaltet werden, falls aber "Ausgang 1" auf EIN ist muss "Ausgang 4" gesperrt 
//sein und darf nicht auf EIN schalten.
      U     E      0.3; 
      UN    A      0.1;
      FP    M      0.3; 
      SPBN  o3; 
      UN    A      0.4; 
      =     A      0.4; 
o3:   NOP   0;
 


NETWORK
TITLE =
//Kühlmittel:
      U     A      0.1; 
      R     A      0.3;
      R     A      0.4;
```

... getestet !!!:-D


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juni 2013)

00alex: Der Kerl hat ne 1200er -> Somit kein AWL.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ducati (20 Juni 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> 00alex: Der Kerl hat ne 1200er -> Somit kein AWL.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



Tja ich würde sagen, Thema verfehlt, 5 setzen *ROFL* ...


----------



## Hohe (20 Juni 2013)

Kurz mal zwischen durch eine Frage wie viel Watt schafft der 24V Ausgang der S7?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hucki (20 Juni 2013)

00alex schrieb:


> ...  1:1 von Vorgabe ...





Hohe schrieb:


> ... am besten mit FUB's dann könnte ich auch einfacher dann was ändern.
> 
> Meine TIA Version ist 10.5


Soso, 1:1?




00alex schrieb:


> ...  getestet !!!


Nur womit?

Auch die Timer funktionieren bei der S7-1200 etwas anders!
Vor allem der Impuls dort zieht auch noch bis zum Ende durch, wenn der Freigabeeingang wieder aus ist. Und das ist hier m.M.n. nicht so hilfreich.



Meine Lösung auf die Schnelle sähe so aus (die ist allerdings nicht getestet, da ich momentan keine Möglichkeit dazu hab'):

Einen FB mit folgender Schnittstelle erstellen:




Diese Logik im FB:








Und das Ganze dann so im OB1 aufrufen:


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Juni 2013)

Hohe schrieb:


> Kurz mal zwischen durch eine Frage wie viel Watt schafft der 24V Ausgang der S7?
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


Transistorausgang 0,5A (=12W)
Relais bei ohmscher Last 2A (48W)


----------



## Hohe (20 Juni 2013)

Hallo danke schon einmal für eure Antworten und Mühe,
Larzarus hat mir nun schon einmal ein fertiges Programm geschickt leider funktionieren die Taster funktionen nicht (einmal Drücken ist EIN noch einmal drücken ist AUS)...

Weiters noch das wichtigste der Eingang1 der den Ausgang1 ein schaltet bei einmaligen drücken und den Ausgang2 für 5sec einschaltet.... bei weiteren drücken sollte dieser dann den Ausgang 1 wieder auf Aus schalten ohne den Ausgang2 nocheinmal zu schalten...

Hat wer eine Idee hierzu?

Grüße
Thomas



(Hier sieht man wenn ich den Eingang1 durchgehend drücke!)


----------



## hucki (20 Juni 2013)

Hohe schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Idee hierzu?


3 Posts (von hier) weiter oben?


----------



## hucki (20 Juni 2013)

Wobei Deine Beschreibung nicht ganz klar ist:


Hohe schrieb:


> Es gibt 3 Eingänge und 3 Ausgänge.


Weiter unten gibt's auf einmal 4 Ausgänge.




Hohe schrieb:


> *Auswurffunktion mit Ausblasfunktion:*
> Wenn  man "Eingang 1" mit den Taster schaltet dann sollte "Ausgang 1" auf EIN  geschaltet werden und "Ausgang 2" 5sec auf EIN schalten wenn man nun  noch einmal "Eingang 1" schaltet sollte der Ausgang 1 wieder auf AUS  gehen ohne den 5sec.


Für Ausgang 1 wäre das ein Stromstoßschalter.
Soll Ausgang 2 auch ausgehen, wenn man Ausgang 1 innerhalb der 5 Sekunden wieder abschaltet? Davon bin ich jetzt mal ausgegangen.




Hohe schrieb:


> *Sperrluft und Schmierung (Spindel EIN):*
> Wenn man "Eingang 2" mit den Taster schaltet dann sollte "Ausgang 3" auf  EIN geschaltet werden, falls aber "Ausgang 1" auf EIN ist muss "Ausgang 3" gesperrt sein und darf nicht auf EIN schalten.


Auch wieder die Stromstoßschalterfunktion oder nur solange EIN, wie man auf den Taster drückt?




Hohe schrieb:


> *Kühlmittel:*
> Wenn man  "Eingang 3" mit den Taster schaltet dann sollte "Ausgang 4" auf EIN  geschaltet werden, falls aber "Ausgang 1" auf EIN ist muss "Ausgang 4"  gesperrt sein und darf nicht auf EIN schalten.


Gleiche Frage, wie davor.


----------



## Hohe (20 Juni 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Wobei Deine Beschreibung nicht ganz klar ist:
> Weiter unten gibt's auf einmal 4 Ausgänge.
> 
> 
> ...



Könntest du mir das Progi evtl. schicken, dann muss ich nicht alles abschreiben!  müsste die Presentation auch noch durchgehen 

Sollte alles mit Stromstoßschalter funktionieren, und mit den 5Sec hasst  du recht das sollte auch Aus gehen wenn du innerhalb den 5sec  ausschaltest...

Grüße Thomas


----------



## hucki (20 Juni 2013)

Hohe schrieb:


> Könntest du mir das Progi evtl. schicken, dann muss ich nicht alles abschreiben!


Du könntest natürlich auch einfach die zip-Datei mit dem kompletten Programm unter den Bildern im obigen Post downloaden.


----------



## Hohe (20 Juni 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Du könntest natürlich auch einfach die zip-Datei mit dem kompletten Programm unter den Bildern im obigen Post downloaden.



Sorry hab das ganz übersehen!!

Vielen Dank, funktioniert alles wunderbar.....

ROFLMAOROFLMAO

Grüße Thomas

PS: (Das ihr das Ding in echt auch mal seht!!)


----------



## hucki (20 Juni 2013)

Hohe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, funktioniert alles wunderbar.....


Der Download oder das Programm?
Ich hoffe beides. Dann hätte ich ja alles richtig interpretiert.


----------



## Ralle (20 Juni 2013)

Das ist mal ein Megabeispiel für das Forum!

Wer richtig fragt, guten Grund und Willen hat das umzusetzen, was ihm geraten wird, dem kann geholfen werden!

:icon_idea:

Viel Erfolg bei der Meisterprüfung!


----------



## hucki (20 Juni 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Diese Logik im FB:


ist übrigens ein schönes Beispiel, wie man die wiederkehrende Logik in NW1, 3 und 4 durch Auslagerung z.B. in einen FC einmal erstellt (und das ist dann nebenbei noch der vielfach gefragte Stromstoßschalter für die S7-1200):







und dann mehrfach aufruft:


----------



## Ralle (21 Juni 2013)

Wegen hohem Spamaufkommen:

Für Alle, die ebenfalls nichts vernünftiges zum Thema beitragen wollen wie unser guter Alex00 geht es hier weiter. Zumindest bis zum Abgang des Themas in den SV.


----------

